
Future of the Open Office Means Saying Goodbye to Your Desk - montyboy_us
https://medium.com/s/2069/if-you-thought-open-offices-were-a-bad-idea-what-comes-next-will-be-worse-5b2f9521d6a8
======
montyboy_us
"The worker will be free to move to the room or zone that fits the mood
they’re looking for."

No need for my company, or any company, to build this. As it turns out I
already have an environment where I can move from "zone to zone" as I see fit
- my home.

